# Happy Birthday Leslie!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope you HAV a great Birthday and Tori gives you plenty of kisses!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLIE!!!!!! YOU ARE NOT GETTING OLDER, ONLY BETTER!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Hope it will be a great day and year!*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Leslie. All the best for the year ahead!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Leslie!!! arty: What a cute picture of you and Tori!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Leslie!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you hav a wonderful day!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Have a wonderful day, Leslie. Cazzie sends lickies to Tori and wags his tail for both of you!

Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy happy Birthday Leslie!!! arty:

Hope you get to enjoy the day... make sure to sneak in a few extra carrots to Tori and maybe a few extra cake slices for you!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLIE! CELEBRATE!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Leslie!* I agree, that is a very sweet picture of you 2. I have a great idea that would combine Lina's suggestions for you and Tori: eat CARROT CAKE :cheer2:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy, happy birthday Leslie. I hope you had a wonderful day and can extend it out for at least the next week!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLIE! :drum:

Hope you have a great day!

The picture is super sweet!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leslie!

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY"
I hope Tori gives you lots and lots of lickies!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Leslie.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How did I miss this? 

Hope you had a lovely Birthday, Leslie! Smooches from Cricket & Gang!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Leslie *


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you have a wonderful Birthday Leslie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Leslie. I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you! You all are the BEST!!! :grouphug: 

Amanda~ it took awhile for me to figure out where that pic was taken, it's the dog show in Pomona, right?

Maryam~ I love your idea of combining Lina's suggestions. I love carrot cake!

Tori and I have a wonderful day planned. We're heading to Carole's (mellowbo) for a mini play date :whoo: I think Dana (danak) and Debbie (Moxie) will be there w/their pups. I can't think of a better way to spend the day, can you? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie, that sounds like a ton of fun ! I know Dana and she's the greatest!  :whoo:

HAPPY HAPPY Birthday, Leslie!!!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leslie arty:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday leslie!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leslie!!!! * Hav* a wonderful *Hav *filled day!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hav a wonderful Birthday. :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: *


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Leslie!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Leslie! That's a lovely picture of you two.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We share the same birthday and I didn't know that and you're in our extended family! Smack me upside the head with a bully stick!! Happy birthday Leslie!
Sorry I'm late, I've been sick and my brain was out to lunch
:hug::wave::cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> *We share the same birthday* and I didn't know that and you're in our extended family! Smack me upside the head with a bully stick!! Happy birthday Leslie!
> Sorry I'm late, I've been sick and my brain was out to lunch
> :hug::wave::cheer2:


:whoo:*Happy Birthday Jan and Leslie*:whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :whoo:*Happy Birthday Jan and Leslie*:whoo:


Thanks Sally. Leslie still celebrates hers so send all b'day wishes her way :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I was so lucky to have your company on your birthday yesterday! The four of us had a great impromptu celebration!! 
I love that pic of you and Tori!!!
hugs,
Carole, Lulu and Vinny


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Hey Jan, a Happy Birthday to you too!!!* :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLIE!!

AND JAN, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU TOO!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *Hey Jan, a Happy Birthday to you too!!!* :whoo:


:doh: shhhhhhh, I don't do birthdays. I was just surprised that I forgot Leslie and I share a birthday and she's got our Tori. Dang I need sleep.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU YOUNG SQUIRT LESLIE!!
:cheer2::hug::hug::cheer2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey guys! Our birthdays are NOT on the same day, they're a day apart. 

Jan's birthday is Nov. 6, mine is Nov. 7.

We can blame Amanda for the mix up ound: She posted this thread the night of the 6th so I'd see it the morning of the 7th.

Jan~ I'm feeling just as bad about missing your birthday  Sure hope it was happy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry- I knew Leslie would be gone. 

But hey ladies... the pictures aren't coming thru for me????? And I am not talking BDAY SUIT PICS


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Leslie.


----------

